
Yahoo mail suffers major outage in Europe - kukx
https://twitter.com/search?q=%40yahoocare&src=typd
======
globalgoat
I've had a yahoo mail account for over 10 years now (and my wife has as well).
For me it's a marginal account which I don't use that much (I keep it for
family members to contact me who just can't get the idea of changing) but for
her it's been a primary account which she's loved for many years (in terms of
domain recognition). Their reliability has always been good in my opinion over
these years, the problem is the quality of their web client which seems to
have hardly moved on at all since I originally opened the accounts in 2005. My
wife pulls her mail over iOS primarily so she doesn't notice, but I've always
been surprised that they've never spent more time on this core service. Maybe
that's a reflection of why they are where they are now though.....

------
nunobrito
Yandex mail was also down for a short while today in Europe. We might be
watching a moving DDoS in progress.

